
Anti-H1B posters plastered in the heart of Silicon Valleys train network - edward
http://www.firstpost.com/world/anti-h1b-posters-plastered-in-the-heart-of-silicon-valley-train-network-bart-4395579.html
======
kamaal
People often forget how the entire ecosystem is structured, when the Trump
administration wanted to send back people who were on Green card wait, a
statistic was published in the local newspapers here in India. Apparently
there were a good 6+ lacs H1-Bs residing in US currently. Add L1 and F1
categories, to it, then add green card holders and you could be staring at 10+
lacs Indians/Indian orgin people in the US already.

This is already a lot of people. In some way there are already enough Indians
working in the US.

This number already rivals the entire head count of several Indian IT firms
added together.

------
dderiso
These guys are behind it
[http://990s.foundationcenter.org/990_pdf_archive/261/2616346...](http://990s.foundationcenter.org/990_pdf_archive/261/261634671/261634671_201512_990.pdf)

------
bruceb
For a less opinion based article try the Mercury News article that this one is
based on.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16613568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16613568)

------
IshKebab
You are expensive. Tech jobs in America earn _double_ what they do in other
western countries.

------
anonybus
I was born in California, and I love to write software. I have 10 years of
experience and have been networking, hackathoning, and applying my butt off
for 2 years now, and still no offers. Nothing! I've always stayed sharp,
especially because for years I have seen more and more brilliant engineers
train their H1B replacements and kicked out with no comparable or sustainable
employment options. It is an absolute fact that these immigrant workers are
displacing hard working Americans. Why do foreigners get the jobs and the
health care while locals like me get the finger? Where do I need to move? A
different country? Or maybe a different field altogether? Software has so many
people coming in, why do we need _even more_ from overseas? It's starting to
look less like a good job and more like a salt mine, and that's probably by
design. Profit++

~~~
edward
Hiring should be on merit. Why does it matter where somebody was born?

~~~
anonybus
Shouldn't a country look to benefit and protect its own citizens?

~~~
thedevilslawyer
While you're clearly trolling, this is indeed a valid question.

The answer: Capitalism cares about no national boundaries.

Whether that's good or bad is for us to figure out. Do your boundaries lie
around a state? a country? a species?

~~~
anonybus
Definitely not "trolling".

That's maybe a bit too theoretical of a question, but let's say a person's
bounds are his body. In order to protect bodies, we have constructed this idea
of "countries" and "borders".

If a foreign body crosses a border and takes from another country and harms
its locals, whether with a gun or with a piece of paper, isn't that bad?

~~~
lucozade
Not sure what countries have to do with it. If someone takes something, that
is rightfully yours, by force or other means then that's morally (and probably
legally) wrong. It doesn't matter if they crossed borders or not.

But it's not clear that that's happening. In your OP, no-one has taken
anything from you. They just haven't given you something that you feel you
deserved but they, presumably, didn't.

You seem to be making the assertion that you've been unfairly treated, and
that may be the case, I have no idea. But if you think that it's primarily
down to foreign labour then the evidence is against you. There are a lot of US
citizens employed in software development in the US. Much more than there are
foreign nationals.

